# FSH levels and clomid



## peppacorn (May 8, 2009)

Hi 

Not sure if I'm posting this on the right board, but does anyone know if clomid can affect FSH levels?  I'm on month 4 of clomid (for 'unexplained infertility' as no ovulation problems) and had my FSH tested on day 3 which was 9iu/l (LH was 4.6).  This is an increase from 7.4iu/l in March when I wasn't taking clomid.  Of course it could just be my age, and I have read that FSH levels do fluctuate, but would be interested to hear if anyone else has any views?

thanks for reading  

Peppacorn


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Yes, clomid can effect your FSH levels, especially if you had them tested whilst you're still going through clomid treatment.  FSH levels also do fluctuate month to month but your levels are still fine.  Obviously I'm not medically qualified so if you have concerns then discuss with your consultant as they're the ones who should interpret your results based on your medical history.  

Did you have Oestradiol (oestrogen/E2) levels tested as well ?  If you've not already had tested then you may want to consider getting those tested alongside FSH as that gives a clearer picture of what's happening....and also AMH (anti mullerian hormone), although you can't get AMH tested on NHS.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## peppacorn (May 8, 2009)

Hi Minxy

Thanks for your response.  I haven't had Oestradiol (oestrogen/E2) levels tested nor AMH - my next NHS appointment is in March so I rang my GP for the recent blood test results.  In a dilemma as to what to do next - last NHS appointment I was just told to 'relax, and stop thinking about it' (!), but March seems a long to wait so wondering whether to make a private appointment.  When the diagnosis is 'unexplained' it is very frustrating and I wonder how long I should wait until we try IVF.  Struggling to find my PMA at the moment!

Good luck with your IVF treatment  

Peppacorn


----------

